# فكرة حابب اخد رأيكم فيها؟؟؟؟



## magnoooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

معاكم المهندس تامر عادل مهندس مصرى فى جده بالسعوديه اعمل فى مجال (planning & cost control) كان عندى اقتراح اننا نعمل جروب لينا نقدر فيه نناقش فيه المواضيع ومن الممكن ان نختار احد برامج الشات ونقوم بعمل غرفه للشات ونحدد ميعاد اسبوعى للتجمع فيه بحيث يكون المشاركه اسرع ونحاول نساعد بعض ونستفيد وممكن لو حد فى جده هنا اننا ممكن نبقى نتجمع فى مكان خارجى ونتشارك الأراء والمعرفه. يعنى ده مجرد اقتراح واحب اعرف رأيكم فيه يا اخوانى :7:


----------



## eng-white flower (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اقتراح حلو
يلا على بركة الله


----------



## magnoooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على الرد eng-white flower الموضوع انا طارحه من حوالى اربع ايام ومفيش ولا حد رد تقريبا محدش حابب الفكرة غيرك عموما بشكرك مرة تانيه على الرد وربنا يسهل لو حد شجعنى على الفكرة ننفذها ان شاء الله.


----------



## فارس ون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الفكره جميلة ، وانا موافقك الرأي


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا من اول المؤيدين للفكرة وبالتوفيق


----------



## magnoooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله الناس بدات ترد فى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله ونبدا الخطوة دى وشكر للناس اللى ردت


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم

اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد والمشاركة ولمن نسأل الله ىالعون للجميع

اقتراح جميل من رجل كريم .. اعتقد ان المناقشة هي احد الوسائل المهمه لجني المعرفة، وربما تتقدم على مثيلاتها من وسائل اكتساب المعرفه مثل القراءه وخلافه بميزه نوعية وهي امكانية التحاور واستخلاص التوصيات بشكل اسرع مع امكانية السؤال والاستفسار بشكل مباشر، وهذا يجعل الموضع المطروح للنقاش واضحا للمتلقي

كما انني اجد ان هذا الملتقى يقوم بدور هام في طرح المواضيع ومناقشتها وبالتالي يمكن ان تستثمر هذه المواضيع في اللقاءات والاهم من ذلك هو كتابة ما نتج عن هذه اللقاءات والمناقشات في الملتقى حتى تعم الفائده

انا ان شاء الله سأعود الى ارض الوطن وتحديدا جدا على فترة الحج واتشرف بالمشاركة باللقاءات والمناقشات الجدية في جو اجتماعي خالي من التعقيدات وعلى بساط احمدي


----------



## براهيمو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوور على افكارك المتميزة يا اخ تامر ..ومعاك وقت التنفيذ ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة مي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة جدا , بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وانا من المؤيدين لك


----------



## magnoooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر لكل اللى ردوا وفى انتظار ناس اكتر وكمان الناس اللى حابه انها تشارك معايا فى تنظيم الموضوع والوصول للشكل النهائى للموضوع اهلا وسهلا بيها يراسلونى


----------



## Ayman (16 أكتوبر 2008)

معكم باذن الله


----------



## medhat1973 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اسف على التاخر فى الرد ولكن لظروف خاصه وانا اؤيد فكرتك وعلى بركة الله وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
واحب ان اضيف شيئا انها بالفعل هناك فى جده رابطه للمهندسين المصريين التخطيط تحديدا ويتم عمل اجتماعات على فترات زمنيه وانا اؤيد ان نكون group من مختلف الاقطار والبلدان وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## magnoooo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فى انتظار المزيد باذن الله مما يوئيدون الفكرة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## باسم منلا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اوافق على هذه الفكرة 
يمكن عمل اللقاء على غرفة في ال paltalk أو yahoo
انتظر البدء


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة جدا

اخونا الفاضل تامر
نحتاج دوما للحوار 
وفي رأيي ان يكون في الما سنجر افضل من غرف الدردشة

ذلك لان غرف الدردشة لا يمكننا الاحتفاظ بصورة من النقاشات المكتوبة في "التكست" فيها

لكن بصفحة الما سنجر يمكنك عمل "كوبي بيست"
ثم تنقية الحوار للوصول للخلاصة والنتائج

عموما 
ننتظر من يتقدم لادارة هذا "اللقاء" 
لقاء اسبوعي مثلا على الما سنجربين اعضاء ملتقة ادارة المشاريع
للنقاش في موضوعات يمكن ان نحددها مسبقا في موضوع منفصل يجدد اسبوعيا حسب الموضوع المختار

ويمكن لمن سيدير هذا اللقاء ان يجمع بعض الاجابات من الاعضاء عن موعد الاجتماع ومدته والعناوين البريدية التي نطرحها هنا لعمل الاضاافات بالما سنجر " ان راقت لكم فكرة الما سنجر"

شاكرين لك حرصك لافادتنا جميعا اخونا م تامر


----------



## طارق حسين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا موافق عشان انا شغال في الامارات 
eng_tari2*************


----------



## magnoooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> فكرة جيدة جدا
> 
> اخونا الفاضل تامر
> نحتاج دوما للحوار
> ...




نعم ياخى الفاضل نهر النيل فكرة ال****** فكرة جميله جدا واسهل من غرف الشات وانا اؤيدك الرأى وحابب من يتقدم ويساعدنى على البدء الفعلى فى هذه الخطوة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرج حافظ محمد حافظ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الفكرة جميلة ويد الله مع الجماعة ... وأقترح بكل تواضع والأمثل على أن يكون الملتقى فيه المصداقية بفتح مجال البحث العلمى والتقنى يخدمنا ويخدم الناس ، ويتم كذلك تبادل الآراء عن طريق ال*****ات وهذا الملتقى الرائع .


----------



## مهندس126 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

قتراح جيد وبناء واتمنى ان اجدة فعلا مفعل 
يتبقى طريقة التنفيذ هل تكون فى غرف دردشة او مسنجر ؟؟؟


----------



## magnoooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقترح ان المقابله تكون على غرف ****** شات ممكن نعمل غرفه خاصه بينا وما احد يقدؤ يدخلها غيرنا بس ايه رأيكم؟؟؟


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
فكرة جيدة 
اقترحت فى السابق عمل مقر للمنتدى فى القاهرة و العواصم العربية و يكون مثل جمعية 
و قترحت ايضا اعطاء المنتدى شهادة مثل Project control professional بعد عقد اختبار قوى جدا
و يمكن اعطاء دورات فى الجمعية

ويكون للجمعية اشتراك سنوى و اشتراكات للخدمات المختلفة

وشكرا


----------



## foratfaris (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا مستعد للمشاركة 
والعنوان هو نفس الاسم على ياهو


----------



## م_عمرو (29 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرتكم ممتازه و انا معاكم علي اقد ماقدر
انا اعمل مهندس مكتب فني و كذلك في مجال حساب الكميات و اعداد المستخلصات
يلا توكلنا علي الله
مستني اعرف المعاد بس يا ريت يكون وقت مناسب للجميع و بعيد عن اوقات العمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*إقتراح مميز*

آسف جدا" لتأخرى فى الرد ولكنى كنت مسافر من أواخر رمضان وحتى 19 أكتوبر أؤيد الفكره تماما" وأود المشاركه بقوه فمتى نبدء


----------



## magnoooo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مين يحب من مشرفينا الكرام او الاعضاء انه يشاركنى فى التحضير لهذه الخطوة ؟؟؟ وتحدسد كل شىء بها وشكلها الثابت وتفاصيلها


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 يناير 2009)

حوار ممتاز وانا والحمد لله اعمل فى نفس المجال ومعك ان شاء الله فى الحوار حتى يتسنى لى الاستفادة من المشرفين الهندسين القائمين على المنتدى وكل من لة خبرة فى الموضوع حيث اننى مبتدا فى هذا العمل


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (16 فبراير 2009)

انا موافق يا هندسة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 فبراير 2009)

*ايدى على كتفك ياسى مانجه *


----------



## بيلسانة ثلج (16 فبراير 2009)

كلام جميل وعلى بركة الله


----------



## م الفا (16 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز تامر 
فكرة جيده وعلى فكرة أنا موجود بمدينة جده وأعمل فى مجال تنسيق وادارة المشاريع 
م/محمد الفا مهندس معمارى


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

فكرة ممتازة لو حدث اللقاء في غرف الشات لان انا موجود في الكويت يعني بعيد عنكم و لكن لو كان الافضل ان يتم مقابلات حقيقية في مكان ما بعيد عن كل الاعضاء يفضل عمل موضوع مثبت علي المنتدي و تكتب به كل ما يحدث في الاجتماعات حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## همتارو (18 فبراير 2009)

إقتراح جميل و نتمنى البدء به . على فكرة انا مبتدأ في هذا المجال ولكني اعمل مع مديري وهو فلبيني الجنسية لكن معاه دكتوراه في هذا المجال واستفيد منه كل يوم


----------



## Elassal1 (18 فبراير 2009)

*طب وبعدين؟*

ما شاء الله الناس الموافقين كتير و لكن هل من احد ياخذ الفكرة الي حيز التنفيذ؟
اقترح و ضع اول ميعاد للبدء اول مارس المقبل و ان يتم التنسيق بين الاخ mangoo و الاخوة المشرفين بدء من الان و انا علي استعداد لاي شئ اكلف به


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (21 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت المشرفين ياخذو الفكرة الي حيز التنفيذ واوافق علي فكرة الاجتماع الشهري


----------



## eng_hema (22 فبراير 2009)

ياريت ياتمور اخوك ضايع والمدير مجننة فكرة جامدة طحن


----------



## التواتي (22 فبراير 2009)

معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم على طول الخط ........... فكرة موفقة إن شاء الله 
بإنتظار التفاصيل ممكن يقتدي بنا الإخوة في التخصصات الأخرى


----------



## magnoooo (24 فبراير 2009)

اولا احب اشكر كل الردود اللى وصلتنى انا اسف على التاخير فى الردبس الفترة اللى عدت كانت صعبه شويه عليا فى الشغل وكان عندى كام مشروع شغلهم كتير شويه . انا مستعد أبدا فى اى وقت واى حد هنا يحب ينسق معايا على التفاصيل ونحددها يعرفنى ونبدأ نكون الشكل العام اللى هنمشى عليه ونحدد المواعيد اللى هنتجمع فيها وفعلا ممكن نحدد اول مارس تاريخ بدا الموضوع ده انا فى انتظار اللى يحب يشاركنى فى الاعداد فى انتظار الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء لمن يحب يشارك.


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2009)

نختار غرفه في ****** او تبادل العناوين او انشاء غرفه في موقع خاص


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

للاسف الشديد لن اتمكن من المشاركة في اللقاء عبر ال******
ولكن لمن هم موجودون في جده يمكن لنا ترتيب لقاء نبدأ به الاجتماع والتعارف ثم لكل مدينه اخرى يمكن للاعضاء التجمع والنقاش

فإذا كنتم موافقين فانا مستعد للقاء الأول في جده وسأتدبر مسألة التنسيق له
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## magnoooo (2 مارس 2009)

اخونا ابو صالح شكرا على الرد احنا ممكن نتجمع جده لكل من هم بجده وننسق مع الجميع والمواضيع التى نناقشها من الممكن ان نلخصها فى طريقه سهله ومبسطه ورفعها على المنتدى وكل بلد تعمل نفس الموضوع بحيث الفائده تعم وايضا من الممكن المقابله عبر الشات ايضا ايه رايكم يا اخوانى ؟؟؟؟


----------

